
50% off One Month Rails, plus ask the founder questions, live for 8h - jrpt
https://thedealbooster.com/p/half-price-one-month-rails
======
BWStearns
I took this a while back and I really liked it. Definitely a good
introduction, and even though I was using it through the (deprecated?)
TechCrunch venue Mattan was always very prompt with replies to questions I had
about the subject matter. While RTFM is always a good and sometimes painful
exercise, I did enjoy OMR.

------
piratebroadcast
Why do this course instead of the Hartl book/Treehouse, and other competitors?
Just curious. Thanks.

------
jkarmel
This is cool, is the idea to allow people to ask the creators of products
questions before buying?

------
mattangriffel
Creator of One Month Rails here, happy to answer any questions.

~~~
velodrome
Is there a time limit to access the content? I am not sure since the product
says "One Month" Rails.

